# Alternator Controller



## enn (Jan 9, 2010)

there are "high voltage" versions of the RC-ESCs, for example this one: http://hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=4691

they can be used for 12S lipos, but unfortunately they are not cheap.



another possibility is to modify a cheap 15$ ESC with better mosfets and some other small changes, so that they operate fine at about 45V.

edit: you probably dont want to go with these sensorless drivers, if you want to start from zero speed without a clutch, because they cannot start the motor with a heavy load (such as a vehicle)


----------

